# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής για ιθαγενή >  Αυγοτροφη λίγο από όλα

## okeanos

Σκεφτόμουν τώρα που έχω μικρά αλλά και αρχίζει σιγά σιγά η πτερορθα και το βάψιμο να φτιάξω μια αυγοτροφη που να έχει από όλα . Επειδη με τις αναλογίες δεν τα πάω καλά περιμένω διορθώσεις από εσάς και όλες οι συμβουλές δεκτές. 

500 γραμμάρια γάλα με χαμηλά λιπαρά 
6 κουταλιές σουπας σιμιγδάλι καλαμποκιού 
6  κουταλιές σουπας βρώμης 
2 ασπράδια αυγό
1 ολόκληρο αυγό 
10 Γαρίδες βρασμενες
2 κουταλιές κινοα βρασμενη 
2 κουταλιές κια
2 κουταλιές λιναροσπορο
Τσουκνίδα
Ταραξακο 
Σπανάκι 
Αρακά 
Πιπεριά κόκκινη
Καρότο
Μισό κουταλάκι γλυκού σπιλουρινα
2 κουταλιές πάπρικα 
1 κουτάλια σούπας γύρη
1 κουτάλια μέλι 

Το πως θα βγει Δεν ξέρω αν δω ότι είναι πολύ στεγνή θα προσθέσω γάλα ή στην αντίθετη περίπτωση θα προσθέσω σιμιγδαλι 

Να το  προσπαθήσω?


Υ.Γ Τώρα είδα ότι έχω και άλλα λαχανικά στο σπίτι όπως μπρόκολο -σπαράγγια - μπάμιες καθώς και Λουίζα και ιβισκο από βότανα .
Να βάλω και από αυτά  Ή είναι υπερβολή? 



Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9060I μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι εχει λιγο αυγο για αυτη την ποσοτητα βρωμης και σιμιγδαλιου ,αλλα το βασικο ειναι να μας πεις τι ακριβως συνταγη θες να κανεις ... κατι σαν την κρεμωδη 

*Αυγοτροφή για το βάψιμο της μάσκας της καρδερίνας*ή κατι τυπου Κεικ ψητη στο φουρνο ;

----------


## okeanos

Κρεμωδης σκεφτόμουν Δημήτρη απωςαυτη για βαψιμο . Ποσα αυγα να προθσεσω ακομα ?και αν νομιζεις οτι λειπει και κατι αλλο που μπορουμε να βαλουμε πες μου

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9060I μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Τοτε θα αυξησεις τα αυγα σε 4 χωρις να εχεις σκετα ασπραδια ( ή αν την θες πιο διαιτης θα εχεις 3 αυγα και 2 σκετα ασπραδια ή ακομα πιο διαιτης 2 αυγα και 4 ασπραδια .Οσα απο τα χορταρικα ειναι αποξηραμενα ,μπορεις να βαλεις τριμμενα σε σκονη 1 κουταλια της σουπας απο το καθενα .Οσα ειναι φρεσκα πχ αρακας ,πιπερια ,θα τα κανεις πολτο στο μουλτι .Τους σπορους θα τους βαλεις εξ αρχης στο γαλα πριν το βαλεις να βρασει ενω τα χορταρικα οταν θα εχεις ριξει το σιμιγδαλι στο γαλα και θα εχει αρχισει να πηζει ,πριν βαλεις τα αυγα .Τα αυγα θα τα βαλεις ενω το σιμιγδαλι θα εχει τραβηξεει τα υγρα απο τα χορταρικα και τα λαχανικα .Ελπιζω να βγει οκ 


Τωρα τις γαριδες να τις φτιαξεις κατι ξεχωρο οπως αυτο που περιγραφω εδω 

*Μπαμπά θέλω γαριδάκια να μου πάρεις ...*αν δεις οτι την κρεμωδη δεν σου την τρωνε καθολου (αν αποτυχει ισως στην παρασκευη ) μετα μπορεις να την αναμιξεις (ενα μερος απο αυτη )  με δυο μερη (διπλασια γραμμαρια δηλαδη )  απο αυτο θα φτιαξεις με την γαριδα ,στο μουλτι και να σου γινει σαν αφρατεμενη αυγοτροφη

----------


## okeanos

Γιατί να μην ρίξω και την γαρίδα στην αυγοτροφη? 

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9060I μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

θα εχεις μια << ζυμη >> με κομματακια σκληροτερα απο γαριδα .Δεν ξερω πως θα αντιμετωπισθει ως αποδοχη απο τα πουλια .Δεν μπορω λοιπον να σου πω σιγουρα να το κανεις ,ουτε σιγουρα μην το κανεις

----------


## okeanos

Μόλις τελείωσα την παρασκευη της αυγοτροφη . Τα έβαλα όλα μέσα . Αναλυτικά πήρε : 
500 μλ γάλα ελαφρύ  (αυτό είχα )
6 κουταλιές βρώμης
8 κουταλιές Σιμιγδαλι καλαμποκιου 
2 αυγά ολόκληρα 
2 ασπράδια
10 γαρίδες μικρες ( βρασμένες και χωρίς κέλυφος )
1 καρότο
1 πιπεριά κόκκινη 
Σπανάκι ,αρακά ,σπαράγγια και αμπελοφασουλα(είχαν μείνει κάτι λίγα και τα έριξα μεσα)
1 κουτάλια τσουκνίδα 
1 κουτάλια ταραξακο 
1 κουτάλια Λουίζα
1 κουτάλια  ιβισκο 
1/2 κουταλάκι σπιρουλινα
2 κουταλιές πάπρικα 
1 κουτάλια γύρη 
1 κουτάλια μέλι 
2 κουταλιές βρασμενη κινοα 
1 κουτάλια κινοα αβραστη 
1 κουτάλια κια 

Αυτά τα λίγα  :Happy:   συστατικά. Δεν νομίζω να ξεχασα να γραψω κατι. Τώρα για αποδοχή θα σας πω αύριο .
Οδηγίες για την παρασκευη είναι πανεύκολο  Και ακολούθησα της Οδηγίες του Δημήτρη από το πιο πάνω ποστ
Γενικά μου αρέσει σαν ιδέα να προσθέσω και άλλα υλικά στην αυγοτροφη 

Αυτό είναι το αποτέλεσμα χωρισμένο σε διάφορα μεγέθη 




Μόνο που όπως είπε και ο Δημήτρης έπρεπε να βάλω 2 αυγά παραπάνω αλλά μπρερδευτικα με τα υπόλοιπα συστατικά και έβαλα μόνο 4 . Δεν με πολύ πειράζει όμως γιατί στα νεογνά βάζω και καθε πρωι αυγό βρασμένο . 
Οι γονεις ταΐζουν  και το αυγό και την αυγοτροφη.



Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9060I μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## okeanos

Τώρα θυμήθηκα εχω προσθέσει μερικά γκοτζι  μπερι κα μερικά υποφαες 

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9060I μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

αναμενουμε λοιπον ! 

πρωτεινη υπαρχει ,μην ανησυχεις .Εχεις βαλει εντος και την γαριδα που την ανεβαζει παρα πολυ

----------


## okeanos

Την τρώνε σαν τρελά.  Με το ζόρι να μενει καμία ώρα στην αυγοθηκη . Την επόμενη φορα θα βάλω μέσα ρίγανη , θυμαρι βασιλικο και δυοσμο να την εμπλουτισω και άλλο 

Στάλθηκε από το υπερπέραν με το tapatalk

----------

